# Coding for thin prep collection (office)



## ella.starr (Mar 30, 2010)

What icd9 codes do you use to bill a thin prep with or without a routine physical exam V70.0 and/or 616.10


----------



## MBass (Mar 6, 2015)

*Thin Prep*

V76.2 an V73.81 is what I use since they are screening for HPV and Malignancy


----------

